# 4-H



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everyone...is anyone here showing chickens in 4-H. I'm thinking about doing it and I was wondering how that works. 
Thanks,
Olivia


----------



## RANDAL (Feb 15, 2013)

Its not that difficult. Locally they pulliam test the birds before they are un loaded for the local county fair. In the 25 years I was a 4H leader I only had 2 members show chicks and only watched the chicken show twice. I have now been on the county fairboard for at least 10 years, both at the same time for a few years. This year my 2nd oldest son will try to show some chickens along with his market beef. We don't do bucket calves!!!!!!!!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks randal maybe next year we will do it


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We are. My daughter is the youth poultry leader this year  This will be our first year showing. I am getting NPIP certified in April and will testing our flock since there is only 3 certified tested in the entire county. This year is just a practice run for us so we know all the ropes for next year. So far it looks like she will be showing our Ancona.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ohh sound fun!!


----------

